

If you use LinkedIn, BEWARE Huge flaw found - yourcard
https://medium.com/@FelixReznik/linkedin-a-scammers-paradise-ef25d8391300

======
greenyoda
For LinkedIn to actually verify that a user was an employee of a particular
company, they'd at least need to know the e-mail domain associated with every
company in the world so that they could use an e-mail address from that domain
as proof of affiliation.

I'm not sure how LinkedIn could get that information without having a huge
staff of people who verify each new, unique company that shows up in their
user base. There are millions of companies in the world, most of them not as
well-known as Google or Nike, some of which may not even have a web presence.
Even if they're on the web, the domain they use for e-mail may not be the same
as the domain of their public web site (I've seen companies with www.xyz.com
vs. joe@xyz-corp.com). To add to the confusion, there are completely unrelated
companies with very similar names. And companies are born and die every day.

Given the daunting nature of this task, I'm not surprised that LinkedIn
doesn't attempt to validate the corporate affiliations of its users.

------
shmapf
You say that 'John Smith' was able to connect to you, but you weren't
initially able to connect to him. This sounds unsymmetrical, but I'm wondering
if it is because you first searched for 'John Smith'. After this, he is
allowed to connect to you since both parties would have shown interest in each
other. I don't know if this is the case, but it might make sense to implement
such a rule.

The unverified adoption of any job title of any company is still a pretty
serious issue though.

------
yourcard
When I go to set up a company page, it asks me to verify my company email at
the same domain that I input for the company page. All these companies have
the domain listed. Someone who is saying they are an employee of a particular
company surely could varify the same way.

~~~
hashtag
Not all companies issue emails to their employees. Users who are adding old
positions may not have access. There are all sorts of headaches the other way
around too. You have access to your domain and email because you just created
the page but that doesn't mean everyone else will. It's a trade off both ways
and there needs to be a better solution than what you're suggesting.

